# AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant



## BeachBoy08 (24. November 2008)

*AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

*Nachdem bereits der Einführungstermin des Deneb (Quad Core) und des Heca (Tri Core) bekannt sind, hat AMD jetzt auch einen ungefähren Einführungstermin für die Dual Core CPUs auf Basis des K10.5 bekannt gegeben.*

Dieser soll Mittel 2009 auf den Markt kommen und den Kuma beerben.

Mitte 2009 klingt zwar relativ spät, aber für AMD haben der Deneb und der Heca zur Zeit eine höhere Priorität.

Leider kann AMD für das Projekt "Dual Core K10.5" auch nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Entwicklern bereit stellen, was die Entwicklung des neuen CPU Designs, das für den Dual Core benötigt wird nicht gerade erleichtern dürfte.

*Quelle:* ATI Forum - AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant
Fudzilla - Dual-core 45nm comes in 2009


----------



## Fransen (24. November 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

Erstmal sollen sie püntklich am 8 Jan. den Deneb abliefern, sonst werde ich ungeduldig...

Was den DualCore angeht hoffe ich, dass er trotz der begrenzten Anzahl von Entwicklern gut wird...die ersten (inoffiziellen^^) Benchmarkwerte des Denebs lassen auf viel Potenzial hoffen, die offiziellen News seitens AMD oder Fachzeitschriften versprechen auch viel.

->wenn AMD's 45nm DC auch so ein Potenzial mitbringen wird, wie es der Deneb ankündigt, freue ich mich...(wenn auch alles noch nicht richtig offiziell ist)

Aber für mich hat der Deneb vorerst auch höchste Priorität.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (24. November 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



Fransen schrieb:


> Aber für mich hat der Deneb vorerst auch höchste Priorität.


Für AMD wohl auch.


----------



## push@max (24. November 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

Es wird für AMD auch wichtig sein, im DualCore Segment konkurrenzfähig zu sein, schließlich hat Intel mit der E8000er Serie richtig gute Produkte auf dem Markt, die sich ebenfalls extrem gut übertakten lassen.

Das nächste Jahr wird wohl wichtig für AMD.


----------



## riedochs (25. November 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

Das DualCore Segment wird immer kleiner, daher ist es nachvollzioehbar das diese eben später kommen.


----------



## push@max (25. November 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



riedochs schrieb:


> Das DualCore Segment wird immer kleiner, daher ist es nachvollzioehbar das diese eben später kommen.



Laut den letzten Zahlen von Intel, machen die DualCores immer noch mit Abstand den größten Anteil der Lieferungen aus.

Schließlich ist der DualCore-Einstieg  um Einiges günstiger.


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (27. November 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> *Nachdem bereits der Einführungstermin des Deneb (Quad Core) und des Heca (Tri Core) bekannt sind, hat AMD jetzt auch einen ungefähren Einführungstermin für die Dual Core CPUs auf Basis des K10.5 bekannt gegeben.*
> 
> Dieser soll Mittel 2009 auf den Markt kommen und den Kuma beerben.
> 
> ...


Ok aber mich interessieren eh keine Dual Cores mehr Quad Core ist die Zukunft und da sollte AMD auch die oberste Priorität dran setzen


----------



## push@max (27. November 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



KingBenTheNewest schrieb:


> Ok aber mich interessieren eh keine Dual Cores mehr Quad Core ist die Zukunft und da sollte AMD auch die oberste Priorität dran setzen



Der Umsatz ist mit DualCore aber größer, schließlich werden z.Z wesentlich mehr PC's mit einem DualCore als einen QuadCore ausgeliefert. 

Deshalb muss man auch in diesem Segment etwas anbieten können.


----------



## Arrow1982 (27. November 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

Aber "Mitte 2009", das heißt dann wenn es ähnlich lange dauert wie mit dem K10 Dual Core dann dauerts so ungefähr bis Anfang 2011. Und ob sichs dann noch auszahlt Dual Cores herzustellen...


----------



## riedochs (28. November 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

Tut es. Der Markt in dem wir uns befinden ist mit der kleinste. AMD verdient viel Geld mit OEM und Servern. Für die meisten der OfficePC's die in Firmen stehen sind auch noch die nächsten Jahre DualCore CPU's ausreichend.


----------



## Arrow1982 (28. November 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

Ausreichend auf jeden Fall. Aber die Leute kaufen nicht immer was ausreicht sondern was man ihnen erzählt, daß unbedingt gebraucht wird.

Deshalb sind ja in den meisten Office Rechnern heute schon Dualcore CPUs drinnen die kein Mensch braucht. Hier im Büro verwendet niemand was anderes als Word, Excel und ein bischen Email. Die Excelberechnungen sind extremst einfach und keines mehrkernigen PCs würdig. Und trotzdem hat jeder zweite PC hier Dualcore, aber eine ratternde falsch partitionierte zu gemüllte und nie defragmentierte Festplatte, wo das öffnen von Word drei Minuten dauert. Und dann denken alle der Prozessor wäre zu langsam, weil keiner weiß daß die Geschwindigkeit im PC von was anderem wie der CPU auch noch abhängen kann.

Und schon kaufen alle Quadcores in den Büros!


----------



## push@max (28. November 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Ausreichend auf jeden Fall. Aber die Leute kaufen nicht immer was ausreicht sondern was man ihnen erzählt, daß unbedingt gebraucht wird.
> 
> Deshalb sind ja in den meisten Office Rechnern heute schon Dualcore CPUs drinnen die kein Mensch braucht. Hier im Büro verwendet niemand was anderes als Word, Excel und ein bischen Email. Die Excelberechnungen sind extremst einfach und keines mehrkernigen PCs würdig. Und trotzdem hat jeder zweite PC hier Dualcore, aber eine ratternde falsch partitionierte zu gemüllte und nie defragmentierte Festplatte, wo das öffnen von Word drei Minuten dauert. Und dann denken alle der Prozessor wäre zu langsam, weil keiner weiß daß die Geschwindigkeit im PC von was anderem wie der CPU auch noch abhängen kann.
> 
> Und schon kaufen alle Quadcores in den Büros!



Bei uns im Büro sind auch nur DualCores und bei den ganzen restlichen Mitarbeitern auch. Die kennen allerdings nur Word und Excel, wofür man da einen Core 2 Duo E6750 braucht weiß ich auch nicht. 

Allerdings bekommen wir auch keine anderen Rechner rein...


----------



## amdintel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

>AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant

etwas zu späht, 
jetzt läuft das  Weihnachts  Geschäft und Intel hat seinen Neuen draußen, es sind auch schon Neue  Komplett PCs damit ausgestattet ,
wenn dann von AMD  mitte 2009  AMD was kommen soll,
ist der Zug bereits für AMD schon abgefahren ,
die alten 4 und 3 Kern Dinger taugen alles nichts, zu langsam , der 1. mit TLG Bug..
der ein oder andere der jetzt einen schnellen Hi-end PC will, kauft Intel 7 und wartet nicht bis Mitte 2009, mitte 2008, wird Intel dann bestimmt schon mitte  noch  eine 2. Neue  weitere CPU , die noch schneller ist haben . Also AMD kann man eigentlich heute total vergessen 
ich schätze bald, AMD geht das Geld aus? oder warum dauert das alles so lange ?


----------



## riedochs (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



amdintel schrieb:


> Also AMD kann man eigentlich heute total vergessen
> ich schätze bald, AMD geht das Geld aus? oder warum dauert das alles so lange ?



Laesst du auch ausser Fanb0y geflame noch was brauchbares los?


----------



## amdintel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

was soll man dazu sagen, 
von AMD gibt es derzeit nichts, was mich an CPUs groß  interessieren würde und bis   mitte 2009 warte ich bestimmt nicht, also kam mal wieder ein Neuer Intel hier ins Zimmer , AMD währe zwar  günstiger gewesen, nur wenn AMD  heute nicht mehr auf die reihe bekommt,  vergleichbare  schnelle CPUs,  in Leistung und Verbrauch anzubieten, wird sich eh bald keiner mehr für AMD groß interessieren wollen  ? 
wer weis, was dann denn wird,  mitte 2009,  falls überhaupt noch was von AMD kommen sollte? , 
was ich bald eh nicht mehr glaube .
Ob AMD überhaupt noch eine Konkurrenz für Intel ist ? 
das ist ein großer Fehler von AMD erst mitte 2009, 
jetzt , also November- Dezember 2008 , währe genau der richtige Zeitpunkt dafür und nicht wenn das Rennen schon gelaufen ist ?


----------



## riedochs (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



amdintel schrieb:


> was soll man dazu sagen,
> von AMD gibt es derzeit nichts, was mich an CPUs groß  interessieren würde und bis   mitte 2009 warte ich bestimmt nicht, also kam mal wieder ein Neuer Intel hier ins Zimmer , AMD währe zwar  günstiger gewesen, nur wenn AMD  heute nicht mehr auf die reihe bekommt,  vergleichbare  schnelle CPUs,  in Leistung und Verbrauch anzubieten, wird sich eh bald keiner mehr für AMD groß interessieren wollen  ?



Nur weil es dich nich interessiert hat da snichts mit dem Rest der Welt zu tun, du bist schliesslich nicht deren Mittelpunkt.



> wer weis, was dann denn wird,  mitte 2009,  falls überhaupt noch was von AMD kommen sollte? ,
> was ich bald eh nicht mehr glaube .
> Ob AMD überhaupt noch eine Konkurrenz für Intel ist ?
> das ist ein großer Fehler von AMD erst mitte 2009,
> jetzt , also November- Dezember 2008 , währe genau der richtige Zeitpunkt dafür und nicht wenn das Rennen schon gelaufen ist ?



AMD ist und bleibt eine Konkurenz fuer Intel, aber fuer Fanboys wie dich ist eh alles Gold was Intel produziert, auch wenn das bei weitem nicht der Realitaet entspricht.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



amdintel schrieb:


> >AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant
> etwas zu späht,


Wenn AMD nicht genug Entwickler bereit stellen kann...
Außerdem benötigt die Entwicklung des DC mehr Zeit, weil die Architektur umgebaut werden muss.



amdintel schrieb:


> die alten 4 und 3 Kern Dinger taugen alles nichts, zu langsam , der 1. mit TLG Bug..



Mein X3 8650 hat mir immer treue Dienste geleistet und mit meinem X4 9550 bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Und zum Thema Geschwindigkeit: Ob ich nun 50 FPS mit einem X4 9750 oder 55 FPS mit einem Q6600 habe ist mir relativ egal.
Der Phenom hat genug Leistung, nur weil er nich an den Cor 2 Quad rankommt müssen sich hier einige immer wichtig tun.



amdintel schrieb:


> Also AMD kann man eigentlich heute total vergessen


Deine sinnlosen Posts kann man vergessen.



amdintel schrieb:


> ich schätze bald, AMD geht das Geld aus? oder warum dauert das alles so lange ?


AMD hat noch genug Kapital und mit der Grafikkartensparte machen sie zur Zeit richtig fetten Gewinn.
So viel zum Thema Geldnot...


----------



## eMMelol (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

Also die gegenseitige Bezifferung als Fanboy ist hier mehr als unangebracht weil nunmal jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen hat, das gild auch für ridochs und beachboy. Nehmts mir jetzt bitte nich übel aber ihr seid auch kleine AMD Fans(das ist nichts negatives, aber so kommts aus euren Posts herüber). Nun zum Thema, ich finde es ebenfalls etwas zuspät dafür, die Gründe mal dahingestellt, können wir eh nur spekulieren. Aber die Aussage von amdintel ist garnichtmal so falsch, ganzeinfache Rechnung, Intels CPUs sind schneller und kosten mehr undzwar soviel wie der prozentuale Leistungszuwachs im Vergleich zu ner AMD CPU steht und ich kann es auch nur mehr als gut nachvollziehen das viele Leute sagen "die paar Euro geb ich gerne für mehr Leistung aus" alleine aus dem Grund ich kann die CPU länger verwenden bis sie an Ihre Leistungsgrenzen kommt. 
Und eins noch dazu in Office PC's verbaue ich Grundsätzlich AMD CPU's weil die so günstig sind. In meinen Spiele PC kommt aber seid nunmehr 3 Jahren nurnoch Intel.
Ach ich hab die Geldnot noch vergessen, ja AMD macht gute Gewinne in der Grafiksparte aber ein Operatives Plus am Ende des Quartals kam diesmal auch nur durch den Verkauf der Fabriken zustande. Die sind leider noch nicht im grünem Bereich, deshalb kann ich es AMD auch nur wünschen das der Deneb und nachvollgene CPUs wenigstens annährend mit Intels Core i7 mithalten können. Den wir brauchen aufjedenfall mehr Konkurenz im CPU Sektor sonst kosten bald alle CPUS 300€.

mfg eMMe


----------



## riedochs (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



eMMelol schrieb:


> Also die gegenseitige Bezifferung als Fanboy ist hier mehr als unangebracht weil nunmal jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen hat, das gild auch für ridochs und beachboy. Nehmts mir jetzt bitte nich übel aber ihr seid auch kleine AMD Fans(das ist nichts negatives, aber so kommts aus euren Posts herüber).



Nehm ich dir nicht übel. Im übrigen steht hier mehr Intel als AMD (5:3) rum.


----------



## eMMelol (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

Hehe das ist gut, denn war echt nich böse gemeint, wollt echt nur anmerken das ja jeder eine eigene Meinung hat und man diese auch ob man sie teilt oder nicht auch akzeptieren sollte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



amdintel schrieb:


> der 1. mit TL*B* Bug..


Ja, genau der gleiche Bug, den aktuell auch der Nehalem hat, nur scheint er dich da nich zu stören...
Warum stört dich der Bug bei AMD, während er dir bei Intel egal is!?


----------



## amdintel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

Diese AMD News dazu, sind  lächerlich, weil z.b Details dazu fehlen,  wie die CPUs dann werden sollen? was Offizielles gibt es wohl ebenso wenig,  áls das AMD überhaupt noch in der Lage ist,  Intel abzuhängen?  
das ist für den Verbraucher letztendlich von Nachteil,
keine Auswahl mehr,  wenn Intel zu viele Marktanteile bekommt, aber wenn es AMD scheinbar  nicht  mehr pakt ?  komischer weise,  gibt es für die Neuen Intels etwas mehr Infos , die Neuen  Core 35 Watt CPUs,  die 2009 kommen.

Bei dieser ganzen Wett aufrüsterrei, 
stellt sich mir oft die Frage, wann ist die Grenze erreicht wo nichts mehr geht  weil alles erreicht und ausgeschöpft ist ?
Oder wird es nie eine Grenze geben,  was technisch möglich ist, weil alles End-los  ist ,


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



eMMelol schrieb:


> Also die gegenseitige Bezifferung als Fanboy ist hier mehr als unangebracht weil nunmal jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen hat, das gild auch für ridochs und beachboy


Ich weiß dass ich AMD Fanboy bin, trotzdem danke für den Hinweis. 
Aber im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Fanboys kann ich mich beherrschen und fange nicht gleich an andere zu beleidigen o.Ä.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



amdintel schrieb:


> was Offizielles gibt es wohl ebenso wenig,


Richtig, steht nur in einem offiziellen, für jeden verfügbaren, Intel Dokument, das Intel ab und an mal auf die Server packt, das ist ja nun überhaupt nicht offiziell 


amdintel schrieb:


> die Neuen  Core 35 Watt CPUs,  die 2009 kommen.


Du meinst diese Notebook Chips?!


----------



## riedochs (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

Stefan lass gut sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

Och, ich will nochmal "nachtreten":

in diesem Dokument ist es zu finden und mit AAJ42 bezeichnet.


----------



## riedochs (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Och, ich will nochmal "nachtreten"


----------



## Kreisverkehr (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

mhm, mal ganz blöd gefragt: Was bitte wär denn so falsch, fürs erste nicht einfach nen TeildefektenQuad zu nehmen, den defekten KErn und einen anderen zu deaktivieren und als Dualcore zu verkaufen? Vllt noch den halben Cache deaktivieren, oder so und fertig,
Laserschnitt und das abgeschaltete braucht auch keinen Strom mehr.

Was mit Triplecores geht, dürfte auch mit Zweikernern möglich sein?
JEdenfalls fände ich das sinnvoller, nach Bedarf Quads zu "zerschneiden" als gar kein Geschäft damit zu machen und erst später zu geeignetem Zeitpunkt eigene Fertigungsstraßen für Zweikerner zu basteln?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

Nein, das wäre nicht gut, weil ersteinmal teuer, zum anderen auch noch nicht soo sparsam.

Und Dualcores brauchts eh, von daher kann man hier auch gleich 'ne neue Maske entwickeln, das ganze noch etwas optimieren (auf Kosten/Die Size).

Und soo schnell setzen die OEMs auch (noch) nicht auf den AM3, so dass man noch etwas Zeit hat.
Zumindest da wo man Duals brauchen würde, die brauchen eh etwas länger.,


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Och, ich will nochmal "nachtreten":


 
*Tipp an Intel Fanboys, Deckung suchen, da Stefan nachtritt*


----------



## Kreisverkehr (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

Tja, recht teuer mag sein, doch ist das schlechter als Intel den Markt mit leistungsstarken Zweikernern zu überlassen? Bei den Duals gibts nur Intel, wenn man mehr als den 6000+ will.


Auch wenns auf +- Null rauskommt, man würde an den Chipsätzen fürs Board was verdienen, oder? Und bekommt Marktsegmente bis die richtigen Masken belichtet werden können mit optimiertem Prozess.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

@Kreisverkehr
Du siehst es falsch, das erste Problem ist, das DUalcores gefragter als Quads sind.

Das nächste ist, das ich keine heilen Quads als DUals verkaufen kann, das macht nicht wirklich sinn.
Ich kann also nur 'kaputte' Dice verkaufen.
Und hier muss ich erstmal eine entsprechend lange Vorlaufzeit haben um überhaupt genug kaputte Dice zu haben, die man verkaufen kann...

Sowas macht man auch nur um die Lager zu leeren oder um Schrott nicht wegschmeißen zu müssen...

Und die OEMs brauchen eh etwas mehr Zeit, um ihre eigenen Platinen zu basteln, das ganze zu validieren usw.


Und zur Not hat man ja noch die L3 losen Propus und co.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

Das Duals gefragter sind, halte ich nicht unbedingt für einen Nachteil, nur dass man bei den stärkeren Duals Intel das Feld überlässt.
Das Problem sollte mal behoben werden.

Ok, wenn AMD die Quads ohne L3-Cache zum Preis für Doppelkerner verkauft, und die noch ne hohe Taktfrequenz haben, ok.


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ok, wenn AMD die Quads ohne L3-Cache zum Preis für Doppelkerner verkauft, und die noch ne hohe Taktfrequenz haben, ok.




naja der cache ist ja schon wichtig, wenn der l2 dann auch niedrig ist bringt es net viel leistung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Das Duals gefragter sind, halte ich nicht unbedingt für einen Nachteil, nur dass man bei den stärkeren Duals Intel das Feld überlässt.
> Das Problem sollte mal behoben werden.


Das wird auch behoben, dauert nur etwas.

Das Problem hier ist, das es ein komplett neues Design ist, 2 K10 Kerne mit anscheinend 1MiB/L2 Cache pro Kern, DDR2/3 Speichercontroller, kein L3 Cache.
Die Frage ist, was man von den aktuellen K10 Prozessoren nehmen kann, ob die NB damit vergleichbar ist, nur ohne Cache Teil oder obs eine neue Entwicklung ist.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ok, wenn AMD die Quads ohne L3-Cache zum Preis für Doppelkerner verkauft, und die noch ne hohe Taktfrequenz haben, ok.


Hier heißts abwarten und Tee rauchen, bin auch auf den Regor (doppelkerner) gespannt, ebenso interessiert mich brennend, was der Propus oder Heka (Tripple COre) bringt.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

Meine Ansicht ist die, dass je länger man mit den Zweikernern braucht, sie weniger gefragt sind.
Wenn die Teile Mitte 2009 für den Spieler uninteressanter werden, kann man auch nicht großartig dran verdienen.

Vllt seh ichs einfach viel zu schwarz und AMD tritt nicht schon wieder zu spät auf den Markt, der heute noch viel Potential hat...

Stimmt, man muss abwarten.


----------



## eMMelol (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Meine Ansicht ist die, dass je länger man mit den Zweikernern braucht, sie weniger gefragt sind.
> Wenn die Teile Mitte 2009 für den Spieler uninteressanter werden, kann man auch nicht großartig dran verdienen.
> 
> Vllt seh ichs einfach viel zu schwarz und AMD tritt nicht schon wieder zu spät auf den Markt, der heute noch viel Potential hat...
> ...



Ich denk auch mal das selbst die Finanzkriese da noch ein Stück mit reinspielt, was für AMD aber sogar ein Vorteil sein könnte, da die Lust zu Investieren im allgemeinen im Moment sehr niedrig ist (Weihnachtsgeschäft mal außen vor) und der eventuelle Verlust des Marktanteils an Intel dadurch vllt sogar gebremst wird. Naja wie schon auf seite 2 und 3 erwähnt ich hoffe nur das AMD was Konkurenzfähiges auf den Markt wirft und das weiter zu so guten Preisen wie bisher, wir brauchen einfach die Konkurenz...

mfg eMMe


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Meine Ansicht ist die, dass je länger man mit den Zweikernern braucht, sie weniger gefragt sind.


Ich denke nicht, das sie dann wenige gefragt sind.

Womit du allerdings Recht hast, ist das die Quads dann gefragter sein werden, was aber auch vom Preis abhängt.


Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Wenn die Teile Mitte 2009 für den Spieler uninteressanter werden, kann man auch nicht großartig dran verdienen.


Die sond doch schon Anfang 2009 für SPieler uninteressant, da die meisten auf Quads umsteigen werden, verdienen kann man aber dennoch dran, z.B. im Notebooksegment bzw Low Power PC Segment.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Vllt seh ichs einfach viel zu schwarz und AMD tritt nicht schon wieder zu spät auf den Markt, der heute noch viel Potential hat...


Du musst mal etwas weiter ausholen und nicht nur an die recht kleine Gruppe von Gamern denken, es gibt viele andere Märkte, in denen man Dual Cores brauchen könnte, zumal der Regor auch recht klein sein könnte, vielleicht schaffts AMD ja, diese CPU auf unter 75mm² zu bekommen, in Regionen von alten VIA CPUs.

Dann könnt man ihn recht günstig verscherbeln, stromsparend sollte er eigentlich auch sein.
Wobei man hier auch eigentlich nen Griffin nehmen könnte (die aktuelle mobil CPU)


Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Stimmt, man muss abwarten.


Auf jeden Fall, vorallendingen die Größe des Dies wäre nicht unwichtig.


----------



## gamilon (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ok, wenn AMD die Quads ohne L3-Cache zum Preis für Doppelkerner verkauft, und die noch ne hohe Taktfrequenz haben, ok.



Ja aber wieso sowenig L2 Cache? Macht sich im Laden schlecht wenn daneben ein Schild steht mit 6MB L2 Cache

Auch wenn es schlussendlich wenig mit der Leistung zu tun hat. Mann weiss ja auf was der Durchschnittskunde schaut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

Warum so wenig L2 Cache?!

Mal überlegen:
a) mehr macht keinen Sinn
b) man möchte günstig sein
c) schnellerer L2 >> größerer

Und noch vieles mehr...


----------



## gamilon (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*

Günstig sein hat auch Nachteile.

Da viele Händler eine feste Prozentsatzmarge haben verdienen Sie an Intel mehr als an AMD. Deshalb verkaufen die Händler wenn sie die Möglichkeit haben lieber das teurere Produkte da 40% von 400.-- mehr ist als 40% von 200.--

Es reicht halt nicht nur Prozzesoren herzustellen. Man muss auch schauen wie man den Namen pflegt.

Das beste ist eine überschaubare Mischung von Low-Cost bis High-End.

Viele Handy Hersteller wie Sony-Erricson haben es immer noch nicht begriffen dass die Kunden es nicht schätzen wenn man 100 Modelle auf dem Markt hat die dauernd wechseln und man somit über eine Stunde braucht bis man all deren Daten verglichen hat.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AMDs 45nm Dual Core für Mitte 2009 geplant*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du musst mal etwas weiter ausholen und nicht nur an die recht kleine Gruppe von Gamern denken, es gibt viele andere Märkte, in denen man Dual Cores brauchen könnte, zumal der Regor auch recht klein sein könnte, vielleicht schaffts AMD ja, diese CPU auf unter 75mm² zu bekommen, in Regionen von alten VIA CPUs.



Tja, wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht. Ich hab mich nur in dem kleinen Umfeld bewegt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dann könnt man ihn recht günstig verscherbeln, stromsparend sollte er eigentlich auch sein.
> Wobei man hier auch eigentlich nen Griffin nehmen könnte



Je nachdem wie AMD das Marktsegment bewertet. Zurück zu den wenigen wirklich gewinnbringenden Geschäftsfeldern ohne Kostspielige Produkte an denen man wenig verdient, oder wie war das?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, vorallendingen die Größe des Dies wäre nicht unwichtig.



Da denk ich persönlich eher die Ausbeute pro Wafer und somit mehr Gewinn für AMD.




gamilon schrieb:


> Günstig sein hat auch Nachteile.
> 
> Da viele Händler eine feste Prozentsatzmarge haben verdienen Sie an Intel mehr als an AMD. Deshalb verkaufen die Händler wenn sie die Möglichkeit haben lieber das teurere Produkte da 40% von 400.-- mehr ist als 40% von 200.--



Ich denk mir da lieber: 8 x 40% von 100€ als 1 x 40% 400€...



gamilon schrieb:


> Das beste ist eine überschaubare Mischung von Low-Cost bis High-End.



Naja, man muss die gesunde Mischung zwischen Auswahl und Überschaubarkeit irgendwie erreichen. 2 Prozessoren für den Einsteiger, 2 für das mittlere Segment und 2 High-End-Teile sind zum Beispiel viel zu wenige. Wenn AMD wie beim High-End-Segment wildern kann ohne direkt die schnellste, aber dafür kostengünstigere Variante anzubieten, wär das auch fein.


----------

